# What should I hang on my New SL3??



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

One rather large margarita, one browsing of Craigslist and I end up with this beautiful NIB S-Works SL3  (got the fork & headset too - just playing with the frame for now). With so much red-black going on, I'm digging the white and metallic blue pinstripe color scheme.

I wanted to take an informal poll - this is for fun only, not for flaming, please throw out opinions and don't rip on others... how do you think I should build it up?

1. Which seatpost? I'm a big Ritchey fan, and was going to do their UD Carbon. But maybe this would be the perfect candidate for Wet White? USE Alien to carry the lightweight theme?

2. Which components? Still have DA7800. Not so hawt on 7900 for some reason (and, on the aesthetic front only, 9000 looks like something Ultraman would bolt onto his rocket plane to impress 12 year olds). Let's assume that I could get Chorus 11 or New Red for about the same price. Which would you pick? 

FWIW, I'll be rolling my Fulcrum Racing 1's


----------



## Bosock (Apr 1, 2012)

Enve bars, 3T stem, dura-ace flight deck, ritchey seatpost and maybe stem if you must go white, Chris King or Crane Creek headset, specialized Romin seat.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I wasn't a fan of Sram when I bought my SL3, but now that I've been riding it a few months, I love it and would definitely recommend it. I have the old Red, but I'm sure the new stuff is even better.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

I like the sound of Enve, Bosock. And Dcorn - I wasn't a fan of SRAM either before this month, when my wife bought a Cervelo R3 with Rival on it. For a third-tier group, I'm impressed with the carbony bits, snappy shift action, and have already made peace with Double Tap. Thinking New Red would be coolio.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

Haha, gotta' love drunk online shopping!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I have some fancy S-works SL carbon bars in classic bend if you are interested. I'm more of a compact bend fan, so I swapped to 3T Ergonovas. Debating on swapping out the S-works stem to match the bars and get a shorter stem as well. 

LBS around here had one of those Saxo Bank S-works for sale, seemed like they were having a hard time selling it because it was on super discount. The blue was interesting, especially with matching Roval wheels.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

D'oh! Just ordered bars and post this morning. Wanted to do a full Ritchey getup but I dig the Easton SLX3 shape. So - a pair of those and a Ritchey WCS UD single bolt post.

I got a great price on this one, so no regrets. I hate to admit it, but I was shopping for months and never quite pulled the trigger because many of the paint schemes didn't do it for me. Some frames have too many repeats for my liking (16 "CANYON" logos on the Ultimate? Sheesh). I've been through a ton of black-red-white bikes, parts and togs in the last several years, nice to have something different.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd try a demo ride with the new SRAM red first, and go that route if I liked it. It is hard to buy DA 7900 at this point or old SRAM red. Maybe stick with your 7800 group for now until something clearly better comes out. I'd avoid the wet white look - the finish adds some unnecessary grams, and too much white and you end up with a ghost bike.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Very nice. 
My vote:
Keep your DA 7800...one of the great groupsets of all time.

Fulcrum 1's: check

Seat post: FSA K-force...best value carbon fiber...2 bolt. Honorable mention: Pricey Zipp carbon post...also 2 bolt...Zipp has great designs.

Stem: Ritchie...agree there...just put a new Matrix..has to be UD finish  on my Roubaix SL3

Handlebar: FSA Kwing...best bar I have ridden hands down. I got a wild hair and did a comparison test recently searching for the holy grail of fit on my new bike...and was pretty astounded how much difference handlebars make ergonomically. I came back to the Kwing. I have owned many...different shapes, widths, materials etc. Kwing is the best bar I have ridden.

Enjoy your build.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

OK, two votes for keeping my 7800 for a while. I didn't say it, but it was on my mind already. A wise option compared to a $$$$ mistake.

Clicked on Excel Sports this morning and - half price sale for Ritchey Matrix UD road stems! So that's on its way too. 

So now all I need is a BB30 and I'm ready to roll. Build pic after the bits come in.

Thanks all -


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Sablotny said:


> One rather large margarita, one browsing of Craigslist and I end up with this beautiful NIB S-Works SL3  (got the fork & headset too - just playing with the frame for now). With so much red-black going on, I'm digging the white and metallic blue pinstripe color scheme.
> 
> I wanted to take an informal poll - this is for fun only, not for flaming, please throw out opinions and don't rip on others... how do you think I should build it up?
> 
> ...


Also a big fan of Ritchey and 11 speed...thought you would like the link below. Good luck with your build. I only wish I kept mine 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7159575432/


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I have to say I will not buy another set of any components that are not electric Di2 or EPS. I have now ridden the Dura Ace and Ultegra Di2 and had a chance to spin the EPS. Friction shifting will be nearly dead in 5 years.

I would use tht 7800 group and wait for next years DA Di2 11 speed!!!! That or EPS is my next money drop.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Sworker said:


> I have to say I will not buy another set of any components that are not electric Di2 or EPS. I have now ridden the Dura Ace and Ultegra Di2 and had a chance to spin the EPS. Friction shifting will be nearly dead in 5 years.
> 
> I would use tht 7800 group and wait for next years DA Di2 11 speed!!!! That or EPS is my next money drop.


Yup...electric shifting will continue to evolve. No reason it can't be done without wires..RF transmission.

Below is an interesting comparison between Campy EPS and Shimano Ui2. I am a Campy guy but believe I would go with Ui2...perhaps in a couple of years. Biggest factor for me aside from price is...Shimano beat Campy to the punch for patenting their switch in the back on the bars which for me is a big feature to have...I would like shifting from the tops. No doubt Campy EPS will be hacked to include such a switch...somebody will post a solution on line. I haven't seen the wiring architecture but likely power is applied digitally or with multiplexed circuits and won't be easy to hack...until somebody does.

You guys will laugh like I did when you read the responses to the thread below...pretty funny. 
http://nyvelocity.com/content/equipment/2012/campy-eps-and-ultegra-di2-hands-mark-purdy


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I have both Campy and Dura Ace on my two bikes (Roub has Record 10 and Tarmac has DA) and I perfer Campy. But your right, the price is a killer on the Camy side. Personally I have a 07' S-Works Roub and a 09' Tarmac Pro, in 2 more years I can justify a replacement bike to the wife and I will get a 2013-2014 bike with the newer DA Di2 (there will be a new Di2 in 2013 that at least gets DA up to the level of technology that Ultegra has)
I would totally buy Ultegra Di2 if I was building a bike right now.


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

I have the same frame with Sram Red and all Ritchey UD WCS parts - bars, stem, seatpost, it's super light and feels amazing. Just about 1600 miles on it since March and I love it. This is my first specialized and won't be the last, I'm sold.


----------

